# Prove myself



## Onyx18

Zravím, jak byste přeložili následující větu:* I needed to prove myself to try to earn love from him.* Podle mě by to bylo: Potřeboval jsem sám sebe přesvědčit, abych se pokusil získat od něj zalíbení. Jistý si tím ale nejsem. Předem díky za vaše názory.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím Onyx, je třeba rozlišit _prove *to* myself _ - sám sebe přesvědčit, a _prove myself _ (show what I'm capable of):


> *prove*_ (...)_
> 5. to show (oneself ) to have the character or ability expected of one, esp. through one's actions. (WR)


 Napadá mě tedy _pro/do/u-kázat, čeho jsem schopen, _but you're the native! 

_... konečně je tu i můj čas, prokázat čeho jsem schopen. Konečně jim ukážu jak jsem hbitý, rychlí a šikovný. _(mysticfox.blog.cz)
... finally the time has arrived for me to prove myself ...

... _mám moc rád tamní hráče a obzvláště manažera, protože mi poskytl příležitost dokázat, čeho jsem schopen_ ... (chelseafc.cz)
... gave me an/the opportunity to prove myself

_Opravdu se těším na další kola a trati s tvrdým povrchem, kde bych mohl dokázat, čeho jsem schopen _... (gtmotocross.cz)
... where I could prove myself ...

_Musím ukázat, čeho jsem schopen na tomto levelu, v soubojích proti těm nejlepším._ (chelsea-fc.cz)
I have to prove myself at this level against the very best ...

_Je to pro mne nová výzva a chci ukázat, čeho jsem schopen. _(bilybalet.cz)
.... and I want to prove myself ...


----------



## Onyx18

Ahoj, Enquiring Mind. Nejprve díky za obsáhlé vysvětlení s citacemi. Mám pocit, že jsem se na tu větu díval špatně. Nejprve jsem si myslel, že se hráč musí nutit do toho, aby se pokusil získat manažerovo zalíbení. Teď se ale přikláním k názoru, že se potřebuje prokázat/osvědčit, aby to zalíbení získal. Takže překlad by zněl: *Potřeboval jsem prokázat své schopnosti a pokusit se tak získat jeho zalíbení*. Co myslíte, dá se s tímto překladem souhlasit?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Myslím, že ano.


----------



## hwdnrtt

Ahoj,

*"Potřeboval jsem prokázat své schopnosti a pokusit se tak získat jeho zalíbení."*

Tvůj překlad určitě vystihuje smysl věty. Pokud se ale jedná o rozhovor se sportovcem z nějakého sportovního plátku, je myslím možný najít i vhodnější slovní zásobu. Ve vztahu manažer-hráč podle mě obzvláště slovo "zalíbení" prostě nefunguje. Asi bych pro větší věrnost originálu překládal vedlejší větou účelovou.

*Potřeboval jsem ukázat, co umím, abych zabojoval o jeho přízeň.
*
Ale možná je to jen věc názoru. Netvrdím, že to je správné řešení.

Určitě špatně je ale tohle:



Enquiring Mind said:


> _... konečně je tu i můj čas, prokázat*,* čeho jsem schopen. Konečně jim ukážu jak jsem hbitý, rychlí a šikovný. _(mysticfox.blog.cz)
> ... finally the time has arrived for me to prove myself ...
> 
> [...]
> 
> _Musím ukázat, čeho jsem schopen na tomto levelu, v soubojích proti těm nejlepším._ (chelsea-fc.cz)
> I have to prove myself at this level against the very best ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky, hwdnrtt, za upozornění. Vím, že "rychlí" v dané gramatické souvislosti není správné. Jsou to citáty z internetu, proto jsem je nechal tak, jak jsem je našel.


----------



## Onyx18

Ahoj, děkuji za vysvětlení i nabídnuté řešení, moc si toho vážím


----------

